# Orchid feedeing



## ABbuggin (Jan 3, 2007)

I know that crickets are not good for orchids. Unfortuatly my flies are held back in the mail. Does anybody know what else I can feed them (I am getting them today) in the meantime?  

Thanks,

AB


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2007)

I feed mine crickets sometimes. They bulk of their diet is houseflies fed on raw honey. But a cricket now and then won't hurt.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 3, 2007)

thx...just wanted to know. I am knew to this sp.


----------

